# Should I go or should I stay ?



## sexualhealth (Dec 18, 2012)

We had a row and now he says that he simply can't make me happy.

And that now I have to make a decision based on this.

He says I can go or stay because it does not matter what I do he can't make me happy.

I don't know what to do, a big part of me wants to cut and run so bad but then again I have formed an attachment to him and I have an easy life.

I asked if he ever thought there was a time he would want to marry me and he said yes but in between times we would argue and this would put him off.

I said I don't think you will ever marry me now as you have lost all respect and he said stop arguing and things will take their own course.

I now do not know what to do.

The ball is in my court and if I go will he really care? I asked him this and he says yes but this about you being happy and you clearly are not so that is irrelevant.


----------



## lilith23 (Sep 6, 2012)

Why is he saying that he can't make you happy?
And why did you say that he has lost all respect?

Hmm I can't understand the situation well, but a partner that is not confident enough and says "I can't give him/her so it's up to him/her to want to stay or not" to us shows that he/she is either too negative and lack of confidence, or that he/she doesn't care enough.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

"but then again I have formed an attachment to him"

Hmmm....Attachments are feelings we have for pets. This guy doesn't love you and I don't think you love him either but you're too comfortable now but you're also not happy

You should move on and find someone who will truly love and care for you


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

How many different threads do you need to start before you realize this guy IS NOT RIGHT FOR YOU? You've heard it from numerous people to run,not walk,run as fast as you can away from this person.When will you take the advice?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

So you're staying with him because you have an easy life? That's not a good reason, you'll end up stultified 
This is the one that refuses to wear a condom right? But is happy for you to have an abortion?
Yeah you need to get rid of his ass


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

How many times does EVERYONE here need to tell you to get the hell away from this a$$hole????????


----------



## BuckeyeAlum (Dec 28, 2012)

RUN, RUN, RUN!!

This sounds like my husband. We split once during dating because "he couldn't make me happy". No matter what you do, you will NOT be happy for the rest of your life with someone like this. Please trust me, I made that mistake.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

The man you marry needs to adore you. You deserve nothing less.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Its fairly obvious from your other threads that he's not interested in marrying you or having sex with you, he's not all that into you and it really doesn't matter all that much to him if you're there or not.

You're with him because, well what the heck, it's an "easy life" and you're "attached to him". Despite the fact that you hardly ever have sex with him. Rather ironic that your user ID is "sexualhealth" and your relationship with this guy is the furthest thing from a sexualy healthy relationship.

From where I sit that's not such a good basis to stay together.

Your mileage may vary.


----------

